# work experience needed (manchester)



## nat90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi all, I'm recently qualified and I'm having trouble finding work with my level of experience, would greatly appreciate some information on agencies good for finding work, preferably as a mate, or if anyone on here needs a hand would be glad to lend one (manchester area) have all my own tools, I'm hardworking and genuinely eager to learn, leave a reply, thanks


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

welcome, hopefully someone can help you but times are tough.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Manchester United !


----------

